# FoodSaver



## primevci (Jan 3, 2010)

anyone have there foodsaver kinda stop working on them? mine sucks and sucks and sucks but never rembers to seal i rember when i i first got it it would suck then seal nwo it would just sit there and suck for 20 mins i went threw everything allt he gaskets and o rings ok it sucks good jsut dosent switch over to seal the bag? this is driving me nuts its less than a year old anyone have this problem? anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## fire it up (Jan 3, 2010)

I have had mine just suck air and never stop if the end of the bag wasn't snuggled properly in the little reservoir suck space thingy.
Also one big flaw in Foodsaver is that if you have a decent amount of liquid in the bag it won't seal properly, with this in mind I have thought about trying to vacuum and when it gets to the pint I like push down the seal button, or if you have to stop the vacuum real  quick and try to hit the seal button.
Haven't tried this yet but thought it may work.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, if you have wrinkles or not enough material in the vacuum reservoir it won't work right. Have to readjust or cut a new bag. When I've done things with more liquid in them, even moister, fresh sausages, I fold up a piece of paper towel "gasket" and put it between the product and the seal area. It usually absorbs enough liquid during the vacuum phase that it can move to the suction phase.


----------



## flash (Jan 3, 2010)

Also check the inlet hole on the top (atleast mine has it there). This is where the tubing is hooked up to suck air out of the containers that Foodsaver markets. I found sometimes things get stuck in there and the little ball can not be seated properly. You can also just place your thumb over the hole and see if the suction completes it cycle.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is about 8- 10 years old and sometimes the gaskets around the sealing area get flattened or unseated - 
I have done the vac right to the edge with liquid then hit the seal button and it will work but sometimes you need to clean out the resevoir after as a small amount of liquid will get sucked in


----------

